# New member post - upgrade-itis?



## Ryanm (Mar 7, 2016)

Just the standard new member post.

I've been happy (and blissfully ignorant?) with my un-modded Gaggia Classic-Iberital MC2 combo for the last 7 years, but have started to get wistful for something more consistent for espresso.

I've been looking at the Bezzera Unica for it's PID and E61 (I drink only espresso) which my budget could *just about* stretch to, but I'd be interested in any thoughts on alternatives, or even if the Gaggia PID mod may be the solution?


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi Ryan! I have a Bezzera Magica which is a HX E61 machine. The Bezzeras are well-built and very pretty so you won't be wrong in buying one. The main difference between the Unica and a PID'd Gaggia is the size of the boiler - 0.5L vs 0.1L. This means that with the Gaggia is small boiler when you're pulling a shot, the cold water that enters the boiler will decrease the temperature of water being drawn out pretty fast. It will also have a higher recovery time. Whether that is worth the price premium is for you to decide







You might benefit more from a grinder upgrade and adding a PID to your Classic. The MC2 will become a bottleneck in your new setup for sure.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Welcome Ryan, adding a PID to my classic certainly made a difference. A member on here sells the full kit which is easy to fit.


----------



## Ryanm (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks a lot for the replies - interesting stuff.



bronc said:


> The main difference between the Unica and a PID'd Gaggia is the size of the boiler - 0.5L vs 0.1L.


So Bronc, is the idea here that the boiler size will have more of an impact on the final quality than the pre-infusion and (maybe) steadier temperature due to the E61 group head on the Bezzera?

As for the grinder upgrade - is there a go-to upgrade from the MC2? I see the Eureka Mignon is heavily rated on the forum, but would there really be that much of a difference between this and the MC2? Or would the consensus be to upgrade to something a level above the Mignon?

Lots of questions there! And apologies if this is the wrong forum for these, I'll maybe try to venture to the other areas for that specific advice.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Pre-infusion with E61 groupheads works only if your machine is plumbed in so that the line pressure is used. If it's not, there is no real pre-infusion.

In my opinion, a consistent brewing temperature is more important than pre-infusion. The grouphead of the Gaggia is directly connected to the boiler while the E61 uses a thermosyphon (i.e. water circulates from the boiler through the grouphead and back). Both will be thermally stable after 30-40min warming up but the E61 weighs around 4kg which makes it more stable between shots and with slower recovery time.

I drifted away a bit, but the boiler size is pretty important as it guarantees that your intrashot temperature will be stable - imagine drawing 50ml water from a 100ml boiler and the same amount of water from a 500ml boiler. The drop in temperature in the first case will be quite significant.

I haven't used a Mignon so I can't say if it's much better than the Iberital on it but I started with a MC2 and later upgraded to a Mazzer Super Jolly - it was worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Ryanm (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks again for the advice - it sounds like I've got some reading/thinking to do.

The Gaggia PID mod certainly sounds more attractive now, I'm just concerned that the upgrade-bug will return pretty soon after I fit it! Though for the relatively low time/money investment it sounds worth it.

A used Mazzer sounds like the way to go too - there's some great deals on eBay.

I never thought I'd end up taking the plunge with these mods, but it looks like a much better value way of getting that consistent espresso.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi Ryan

Welcome to the forum and if you only drinking espresso and not doing multiples or milky multiples advice on the PID option will certainly leave you more for grinder which will give you a greater increase in the cup than keeping the MC2 and upgrading the machine.

Get your post count up a couple more and the for sale thread opens up where you will find lots of well looked after grinders with known history from forum members (takes away the uncertainty of an ebay purchase that could be "less than 6months use" or equally abused to within an inch of its life  )

A pm to @coffeechap could also help if you are looking at Super Jolly or similar (or better).

Hope of help and welcome to the slippery slope!

John


----------



## Ryanm (Mar 7, 2016)

Great - I think you guys have just saved me some serious £££s on a new machine, and hopefully teed me up to get some better results from the Gaggia.

I'll get trawling the For Sale forum too, looks like there'll be mods all round between the PID and the Mazzer's doser...


----------

